# 64 65 GTO exhaust splitters



## bootleggerjim (Apr 12, 2019)

Good day mates.....somewhere I saw an instruction sheet for installing exhaust splitters on 64 & 65s....I had the thing copied but have lost it....If anyone has a copy could you please post it here.....much thanks guys and gals........jim in SC..........


----------



## pontrc (Mar 18, 2020)




----------



## bootleggerjim (Apr 12, 2019)

Thats the one......thank you very much...........!!!


----------

